# Unknown Stocks



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Who are some guys out there that aren't getting much draft attention that should be? Here are some that I think should be.

*Jordan Eglseder* 7'0'' Center for Northern Iowa (Sr.) - I understand why he's not getting much attention since he plays for UNI, but he's averaging 13 PPG and 9 RPG for the 13-1 Panthers.

*Jon Leuer* 6'10'' Power Forward for Wisconsin (Jr.) - Averaging 16 PPG and 6 RPG for the Badgers...scored 17 and 7 in a win over Duke. Can post up and shoot the jumper.

*Jamine Peterson* 6'6'' Small Forward for Providence (So.) - He sat out last season...I'm not exactly sure why (maybe an injury?) but he's leading the Friars with 17 PPG and 10 RPG.

*Jacob Pullen* 6'0'' Point Guard for Kansas St. (Jr.) - Looks like he's really starting to find is his groove for the 13-1 Wildcats. Averaging 20 PPG and shooting 46% from 3 point range. 

*Ben Uzoh* 6'3'' Point Guard for Tulsa (Sr.) - Jerome Jordan gets most of the love for Tulsa but this kid is just as good. He's averaging 17 PPG and 4.5 rebounds and assists per game.

Your thoughts on these players as well as some other guys that deserve some draft talk?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Elias Harris, Michael Dunnigan, Rotnei Clarke, Klay Thompson.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, Thompson is far from an unknown and I think Clarke is too much of just a three point specialist to be considered at the next level. Harris and Dunnigan seem like good choices, though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ekpe Udoh Baylor 6'10 Really solid rebounder, also shooting 37% from perimeter, to go with 4.5bpg. Really good numbers all round.

14.2ppg, 11.5rpg, 4.5bpg, 2.8apg, 55FG% 37%3pt


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Ekpe Udoh Baylor 6'10 Really solid rebounder, also shooting 37% from perimeter, to go with 4.5bpg. Really good numbers all round.
> 
> 14.2ppg, 11.5rpg, 4.5bpg, 2.8apg, 55FG% 37%3pt


Some have Udoh as a lottery pick in this year's draft. That's far from an unknown.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt know him till this year, same goes for Mfon Udofia and Alex Ekweandu, though I think next year is when they'll definitely get more attention.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Those are really good calls coolpohle
Udoh I think is actually a little overrated considering that he is projected as high as lottery

I gotta add Howard Thompkins and JaMychal Green who play for poor teams but are pretty good players
Also Draymond Green is undersized but he could really play , he can be a Craig Smith type
Chris Johnson is the best prospect NBA propsect on Dayton imo
And finally Kevin Jones from West Virginia has really come on this season, he is pretty solid as well


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You edit that first post right now coolpohle. Jon Leuer talk is not allowed in this part of the forum until next year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HB said:


> I didnt know him till this year, same goes for Mfon Udofia and Alex Ekweandu, though I think next year is when they'll definitely get more attention.



Udofia> Shumpert IMO
Who is Ekweandu???

Also Julyan Stone is a true PG for UTEP at 6foot7, I already made a post about him in the draft forum


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shumpert hasnt played much this year, but he has NBA talent. Cant wait for the Duke game tomorrow.

Ekweandu is the 7'2 guy on Uconn's team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> You edit that first post right now coolpohle. Jon Leuer talk is not allowed in this part of the forum until next year.


lol, don't worry nim. I don't think he's leaving a year early.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rotnei Clark is a fun and exciting COLLEGE player to watch. If I see him on the next level it will be holding a tray handing out beverages to the courtside seats because he's no threat to block the action.

Mississippi State forward Kodi Augustus has a good all around game and an NBA body. He's 6'9 and can shoot the three and is a pretty good rebounder. I think next season (senior season) should be the season that he can sneak into the second round.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> lol, don't worry nim. I don't think he's leaving a year early.


And he definitely won't if we keep his name out of our mouths, Draft Express don't put up a profile for him, and NBAdraft.net keep him out of their two round mock.

I watch quite a few Badger games at Marquette bars, and because of his height and shooting ability, the Novak comparisons are inevitable. He's not the shooter Novak is (although that could be because Novak got a lot of open shots, while no one except Duke leaves Leuer open), but he has a good arsenal of post moves (he is so good at the fall away jump shot that he would be literally unstoppable in college if he developed an up and under), and he's bulked up to the point where I could actually see him in the NBA at some point. If he puts on more weight and continues adding post moves while keeping his three point shot he could be a very valuable guy for an NBA team. He needs 18 months to do that though.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone see anything from Charles Garcia? hadn't heard of him from now, and nothing on youtube, which isn't surprising since he's going to USeattle, in their second year in D1. Found him on Draft Express, who has him going #24. 6'10" junior, who apparently was a guard until his junior year of high school when he grew 7 inches. So he seems to have a very good handle, and is getting to the line over 11 times per game, and taking only 14 shots. good scorer, good rebounder, a decent 3 point shooter, with nice length. Doesn't have a back to the basket game, and turns the ball over a lot, also apparently gets disinterested on defense at times.

Seems like quite the interesting prospect for his unique skills, and could get a lot better due to his lack of time at his position and probably low level of coaching.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, Garcia is a projected 1st round pick next year...not an unknown.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, Garcia is a projected 1st round pick next year...not an unknown.


by one site. the next two i visited had him in the second and undrafted. He's a previously unknown player on an unknown team with a rare skill set. I don't think anyone has him set in stone yet.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> by one site. the next two i visited had him in the second and undrafted. He's a previously unknown player on an unknown team with a rare skill set. I don't think anyone has him set in stone yet.


Okay, well - I'm talking about guys that are undrafted everywhere.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I also want to add Bol Kong to my list. Not a hole in his game offensively.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Omar Samhan, second round goon from Saint Mary's


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Just an update on the guys I mentioned:

Peterson with 29 points and 20 rebounds against Rutgers on 11-18 shooting and 3-6 from deep. He posted another double double last night against DePaul.

Egleseder with 16 points and 8 rebounds against Illinois St. on 8-13 shooting. Followed it up with a double double against Bradley.

Uzoh with 21 points, 5 rebounds, and 4 assists against Houston on 5-8 shooting. Followed it up with 16 points with three 3 pointers against SMU.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

But Rutgers is basically a womens team, especially w/o Echenique


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

A 20-20 game is ridiculous no matter who it's against. And Rutgers is known as a defensive team. 

Similarly, Wes Johnson had 11 and 10 against Rutgers, and DeSean Butler had 15 and 5.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Havent seen Rutgers this season but they have had some really bad losses and according to Kenpom they are the 2nd worst defensive team in the Big East


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hill has always been a defensive guru...that's pretty common knowledge. And if their D is so bad, why is Peterson lighting him up and the others aren't?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dunno didnt see the games, it probably has something to do with off nights and/or defensive schemes that were concentrated on shutting down those players in particular

Remember Steph Curry had like 3 points against some ****ty team last season, but thats because they were double teaming him the whole game even when he didnt have the ball...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I dunno didnt see the games, it probably has something to do with off nights and/or defensive schemes that were concentrated on shutting down those players in particular
> 
> Remember Steph Curry had like 3 points against some ****ty team last season, but thats because they were double teaming him the whole game even when he didnt have the ball...


That's because Curry was the only player Davidson had and they could afford to double team him because nobody else could hurt them. If you double a guy on West Virginia or Syracuse, they have a bunch of other guys that will burn you.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I realise that I was making an exagerated example
You asked me why Butler and Johnson had low numbers against the Rutgers so I said its probably because the defense was focused on them


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Talking about Baylor in another thread reminded me of LaceDarius Dunn. I haven't seen him on many (any) mocks that Ive checked. He's long and athletic and can shoot the three. He's a streaky shooter, and when he makes one or two he's going to jack up a lot of them.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I always laugh when he shoots it because he doesn't really jump at all. His lack of athleticism is the big knock on him.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya isnt he only 62 or 63?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

6-4.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chris Wright reminds me of Chauncey Billups, not the college version of Billups, but the more matured one. He plays with a lot of poise, really strong point guard and heck of a defender. Watch out for this guy.


----------

